# When and how to release an orphan?



## Starvin-Marvin (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a pigeon i have raised from a nestling that is will soon be ready for release (hopefully). He occasionally pics at some chick starter, but mostly refuses to eat on his own. I have been gradually cutting his feedings down, and have been feeding every 8 hours during daylight hours (directly to his crop) for about 2 weeks. Now im slowly cutting out his midday meal to try to encourage him to experiment with what he has available (he always has food available in his cage).

My intention is to release him in a few weeks, but now im starting to worry that he will not acclimate into the wild well since he seems slow to adjust. My vet beleives he should already be at an age where he is feeding himself (he's just starting to make short flights). Any suggestions? Keeping him as a pet is not an option.

When the time comes i will release him in my own yard, offering a food source so he's not completely on his own.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and thank you for helping this youngster.

First and foremost, exactly how old is this youngster?

Have you tried feeding him a pigeon mix? 

Their tastes mature as they grow, and they really don't want the chick starter or formula at a certain time of life, as i have seen with mine. The bird should be eating at least twice a day, about a tablespoon of pigeon mix at each meal. 

The bird will need to be 100% ready for the outdoor world and that means eating well on his own and being predator savey and weather proof.

Perhaps you can locate a rehabber who has other youngsters in their care, and that way yours can be released with the others, as a group. The chances for the bird to do well with a group of pigeons, of course, is better as he will learn from them. He would need to spend time getting familiar with the group and socialize and learn how to be a pigeon. The bird may be determined not ready, or too imprinted also.

Please read the following thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## Starvin-Marvin (Apr 24, 2006)

*Starvin-Marvin the juvenile pigeon*

Im not sure how old he is exactly. I work at an animal hospital and he came into my care mid-March, and had no feathers at that time. Now he has most of his feathers and makes big leaps using his wings, and has started preening. He doesn't seem interested in the chick starter, and still wants to be hand fed. Ive also tried crumbled egg yoke (suggested in a wildlife book) without much luck. I give him his baby bird formula in a bowl and he will not eat it. Any suggestions on what to get for a pigeon mix, i have never seen one commercially sold. 

Pigeons are generally seen as pests around here, and some communities even shoot them to exterminate them. Im not aware of any pigeon rehabers locally (other than our animal hospital which rehabs a lot of wildlife), there are not a lot of resources in our area. Any suggestions?

As for imprinting, he may already be imprinted, but couldn't he still live free in my neighborhood if i always leave him with a food source and safe housing?


Thank you.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I don't think the hand raised birds do that well out in the big wide world in general. And if you're going to release him (that is if he isn't imprinted) it needs to be with a group of fledgelings or grown pigeons as Treesa pointed out. 

I think the best thing to do would be to keep him as a pet either in the house or in an aviary. Or give the little guy to somebody with pigeons (who will look afer him, which is very important). If you free fly Marvin he's apt to be nailed by a bird of prey, dog, cat, or car.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Starvin-Marvin,

As mentioned, hand-reared ferals will do better being placed in a group of other young pigeons so that they can learn cues from others and learn flock behavior.
They also tend to do look out for each other in case of danger to the flock and warn the flock to take flight if need be.

Don't know if you've seen these links or not, but you can check them out for possibilities:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm#il

You could also place the bird for adoption here in the adoption area.
Thank for all you have done to provide a safe environment for this baby to mature in.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Starvin-Marvin,

Most pet stores carry Kaytee Dove Mix which will work for your pigeon .. you can also just get wild bird seed mix. It's kind of important to get this youngster started on a seed diet if it is at the weaning stage .. approx 3 or a bit more weeks of age.

Terry


----------



## Starvin-Marvin (Apr 24, 2006)

*Imprinting*

My guess would be that he is imprinted. He is very comfortable with me, after feeding he sometimes snuggles beside me and when he hears my voice he starts screaming for food, and comes to the front of his cage. When i get him out he scurries up my shirt and snuggles under my hair. He doesn't fear my cats or dog either. 

I dont think keeping him would be an option, since i have raised him through my employer and they discourage keeping wildlife (our agreement with the state DNR is raise and release). Im going to contact some of the in-state rehabbers mentioned above and check-out their facilities. I would like him to be with other pigeons, he is such a social little critter.

Thanks for all your advice and links. Starving-Marvin thanks you too.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Pigeons are not "wildlife" and not protected by the migratory bird act, they're a feral species in North America. One of my pet pigeons was obtained through a Federally funded bird rescue organization.

If little Starvin-Marvin doesn't adjust I'd strongy encourage you to find him a home (there's an adoption site on Pigeon-Talk too!).


----------

